# Okay I got two really cool pics! *(new pics & video added)*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I got a new camera a little while ago and now it was finally warm enough to go out and take some good pics. I got two neat action shots!










I like this one better.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics!*

Neat pictures!! Heidi looks so funny in that first pic, with those ears sticking up like that she looks like a rabbit hopping!! :lol:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics!*

Thanks!! She does look kinda like a bunny huh? :lol: Hey Bethany you might want to read my post in the Goat Frenzy area, it's about Heidi.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics!*

I love those flying ears pictures too- my girls are too inactive at the moment- rain, mud and pregnancy. It's fun to see the animals enjoying themselves.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics!*

Those are cute. Those two are getting big!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics!*

Thanks! Yep they're both finally starting to hit their growth spurt. Lyric is still shorter than Heidi but she's wider. :wink:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics!*

Cute picture Crissa, but I have to now did they think you had FOOD cause that what mine look like when they see a bucket with or without grain lol. They all look happy and healthy. Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics!*

Nope, no food, I just start walking away and they run as fast as they can after me. :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics!*

Oh but there was one time I was snacking on some cool ranch doritos and they came over and sniffed them and the next thing I know I'm covered in goats! :shocked: :help: (the sheep didn't like 'em)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics! *(new pics added)**

Here's some new pics I got yesterday while it was really nice. 



















You can see Thor in the background thinking, "I think I'll stay out of this one." ;D


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics! *(new pics added)**

:lol: Those are great, I love it when goats dance.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics! *(new pics added)**

wow, those are great! That's funny seeing them in the air like that.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Okay I got two really cool pics! *(new pics added)**

Thanks, it went on like that for about half an hour. :roll: Such silly goats. Now if the video would just upload on stupid photobucket!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay! I finally managed to get the video uploaded! Here it is!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I just watched the video. That's too funny! They love eachother too, don't they.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Hailee. Yes they are very fond of each other and I hope they'll be that way with Lyrae once I get her home too. :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Lyric!! She is so cute


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! She's definitely my baby. (funny considering she was raised by a semi wild doe)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember when you got her. And Heidi too. Seems like it has been forever! When are you going to breed them?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

To me it almost seems like yesterday that I got them. :roll: I'm going to breed them next fall. I already can't wait to see what kinds of babies I get out of them! :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know what kind of kids you will get out of them

<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
CUTE ONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep and I'll be......


----------

